# Customer lied about cash for tip, should I hande food over?



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I've a McD order to deliver. I arrived at the store w/o cell phone signal in the area. 2nd time at the location. Pickup window clerk wasn't nice, said no code, no food. I only remembered the customer's name and 10 items to pick up. So she said, go back to drivethru line and wait in line again. Not for me. 
I suddenly recalled this is McDelivery and went back to car to look up the code, so they gladly handed over food in the bag. App lost signal connection and would advanced beyond slide after arrival, so I pulled into Kroger accross street and use their free guest to get delivery address and direction, I also enter the address into my GPS for direction. I managed arrived at customer's home park 20 minutes ahead of dealine.

Since I reread the instruction many times and notice it said [Hande to customer] with note I've cash for your tip. So when the kid ran to me toclaim the bag, I ask if he has cash and show him my phone. He has no cash. So No cash, No food.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> I've a McD order to deliver. I arrived at the store w/o cell phone signal in the area. 2nd time at the location. Pickup window clerk wasn't nice, said no code, no food. I only remembered the customer's name and 10 items to pick up. So she said, go back to drivethru line and wait in line again. Not for me.
> I suddenly recalled this is McDelivery and went back to car to look up the code, so they gladly handed over food in the bag. App lost signal connection and would advanced beyond slide after arrival, so I pulled into Kroger accross street and use their free guest to get delivery address and direction, I also enter the address into my GPS for direction. I managed arrived at customer's home park 20 minutes ahead of dealine.
> 
> Since I reread the instruction many times and notice it said [Hande to customer] with note I've cash for your tip. So when the kid ran to me toclaim the bag, I ask if he has cash and show him my phone. He has no cash. So No cash, No food.


Awesome !!!
Merry Christmas *****...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I told a story on here. Months ago .
The order was about 100 bucks going to a hotel .
No tip on the order . Zero ! Base pay was 3 and 3 bonuses at the time.I did not know bonus kicked in or i would of declined for 6 and wait min would of been 7 or 8
I held the food and said you for got to tip . This is 100 worth of food. I said this after the 
Diner puts his hand out for the 4 or 5 big bags. I pull them back. 
Me ( sorry to be blunt ill take the food back to the restaurant its bullshit 100 order no tip ) 
So diner its up to you ? Do you want to wait and eat icy cold food ? Or do the proper thing and tip the driver show some respect ?
He hands me 5 an a attitude . Me i toss the food at his feet walk away. 
Move onto the next order .


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> I've a McD order to deliver. I arrived at the store w/o cell phone signal in the area. 2nd time at the location. Pickup window clerk wasn't nice, said no code, no food. I only remembered the customer's name and 10 items to pick up. So she said, go back to drivethru line and wait in line again. Not for me.
> I suddenly recalled this is McDelivery and went back to car to look up the code, so they gladly handed over food in the bag. App lost signal connection and would advanced beyond slide after arrival, so I pulled into Kroger accross street and use their free guest to get delivery address and direction, I also enter the address into my GPS for direction. I managed arrived at customer's home park 20 minutes ahead of dealine.
> 
> Since I reread the instruction many times and notice it said [Hande to customer] with note I've cash for your tip. So when the kid ran to me toclaim the bag, I ask if he has cash and show him my phone. He has no cash. So No cash, No food.


Yeah, f. him, enjoy the burger.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's clearly not the person who it was intended for if they don't have the cash so no way! Seems like folks are getting meaner as this pandemic stretches on, my tips on rides are WAY down.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

After I post the story, My rating dropped from 5.0 immediately down to 4.33. On the verge of being deactivated again?
I'm feeling sick now. A new kind of delivery blue, not flu. How many star did I get to deserve this?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> After I post the story, My rating dropped from 5.0 immediately down to 4.33. On the verge of being deactivated again?
> I'm feeling sick now. A new kind of delivery blue, not flu. How many star did I get to deserve this?
> View attachment 531248


What are the 2 contract violations for? Seems to me that would be a larger issue for you. Let me go out on a limb and assume refusing to hand over the order because the customer didn't tip would be a violation.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

live by the sword; die by the sword.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> After I post the story, My rating dropped from 5.0 immediately down to 4.33. On the verge of being deactivated again?
> I'm feeling sick now. A new kind of delivery blue, not flu. How many star did I get to deserve this?
> View attachment 531248


Well DUH !!!!
You are supposed to deliver the food.....


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

4.33 rating and 2 contract violations in just 64 trips! You are going at a record setting pace!:roflmao:


----------



## RationalMan101 (Feb 18, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Awesome !!!
> Merry Christmas @@@@@...


If you picked up the order you have to deliver it, tip or not.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> So No cash, No food.


So much badassery


----------



## RationalMan101 (Feb 18, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> So much badassery


You're being paid by Uber. If you picked up an order you have to deliver it with or without a tip. Give the customer a low rating.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Its customer service so we are sadly at the mercy of the customers! Smile, accept it and hope you never see them again!

When I worked in a restaurant a customer went off about something I never did. Blatantly lied to me and our manager and our store manager.....

That or their perspective of things were so horribly wrong.... because 'Im sorry, yes we have reduced our portions a bit recently" was heard as "that's what you get" etc.. plus other weird things...&#8230;.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Well DUH !!!!
> You are supposed to deliver the food.....


No, We're more interested in how to profit from delivering food to the affluent neighborhood. 
Those two contract violations are all erroneous reports from food Orders that were to be delivered to the huge apartment complex in the dark. When the lousy carrier I used to test the phone and app, it repeatedly failed to connect to the server. I just marked delivery completed and wait to see how long it finish the uploading or sending the messages back to the server.

Apparently customer got the message food delivered while my end of phone stuck in error mode as message were not transmitted. Food always got delivered in the next couple minutes as I was in the complex to look for the exact dwelling unit in the dark. Talking about make America Great again in the dark.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

RationalMan101 said:


> You're being paid by Uber. If you picked up an order you have to deliver it with or without a tip. Give the customer a low rating.


No wayyyyy!

Thank you for clarifying twice.

I was always eating the food in front of the customer as a revenge when not getting my tip. I wondered why my ratings plummeted.

Op doesn't follow rules, he lets the rules follow him. You guys are just jealous.



ntcindetroit said:


> No, We're more interested in how to profit from delivering food to the affluent neighborhood.
> Those two contract violations are all erroneous reports from food Orders that were to be delivered to the huge apartment complex in the dark. When the lousy carrier I used to test the phone and app, it repeatedly failed to connect to the server. I just marked delivery completed and wait to see how long it finish the uploading or sending the messages back to the server.
> 
> Apparently customer got the message food delivered while my end of phone stuck in error mode as message were not transmitted. Food always got delivered in the next couple minutes as I was in the complex to look for the exact dwelling unit in the dark. Talking about make America Great again in the dark.


Don't worry they all envy you. Also, your avatar is not updated to your current rating.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I tip cash in messeges means go get bent


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Also, your avatar is not updated to your current rating.


When I comment on a thread, I generally try to stay on topic. But this was legit funny and had me laughing. (I mean, what you said was true and is somewhat accurate to thread, given the OP's concern over his rating.)


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

RationalMan101 said:


> If you picked up the order you have to deliver it, tip or not.


Yet another good reason not to do UE. Customer is allowed to lie and you not only have no recourse, you must be happy about it.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Those contract violations.
I have 3 of them out of 1700. Its from people scamming . 
Nope the food was never delivered . I snap a pic of every order . 
Diner sometimes beats me to it .
Sorry give me a moment . Door dash says i have to snap a pic of the food thanks for understand .
Times are ruff . People are totally out of money. Credit cards maxed out .


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> After I post the story, My rating dropped from 5.0 immediately down to 4.33. On the verge of being deactivated again?
> I'm feeling sick now. A new kind of delivery blue, not flu. How many star did I get to deserve this?
> View attachment 531248


So, you refused to hand the food to the customer and basically tried to hold it hostage for a cash tip and now you are crying about getting a low rating? You brought this on yourself. If you accept the delivery based on the offer, then deliver the food - it's not that hard.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Having done rideshare and deliveries I never trust a person that says they'll tip in app. never

People that want to tip will just tip and the liars are the ones who make false promises

I had a similar situation I had a $4 order then I noticed it was $60 in food. I had arrived and food wasn't ready then my wife called and needed a lift. So I went and got her. 20 minutes later I canceled the order. Said phone app issues. Now the cheAp basterd get soggy food and no bad rating for me

Having done rideshare and deliveries I never trust a person that says they'll tip in app. never

People that want to tip will just tip and the liars are the ones who make false promises

I had a similar situation I had a $4 order then I noticed it was $60 in food. I had arrived and food wasn't ready


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Flick your phone light on and off in







the window


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

You can’t see the customer’s note until after you accept the order. So you accepted a low paying order and now are crying about it??


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

You could do this ...


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> After I post the story, My rating dropped from 5.0 immediately down to 4.33. On the verge of being deactivated again?
> I'm feeling sick now. A new kind of delivery blue, not flu. How many star did I get to deserve this?
> View attachment 531248


 Once you said "deactivated again"and that tells us all we need to know about you.


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> I told a story on here. Months ago .
> The order was about 100 bucks going to a hotel .
> No tip on the order . Zero ! Base pay was 3 and 3 bonuses at the time.I did not know bonus kicked in or i would of declined for 6 and wait min would of been 7 or 8
> I held the food and said you for got to tip . This is 100 worth of food. I said this after the
> ...


Wait.. Im confused.. You DEMANDED a tip??!!... And you tossed the food at the customers feet?
I guess you care about your rating...


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Much tough. Very stronk. 

Seriously, you're a throw away food driver. You're really 'sticking it to the man' by getting kicked off a platform that will have 20 replacements in your spot before your phone deletes the app.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Once you said "deactivated again"and that tells us all we need to know about you.


This time around, there is no Rohit to threaten to deactivate driver or the precious business partner in good food delivery. Only threat is from loved ones to deactivate the silly driver title. I told them we are small business operator and owner, not driver or order takers as it appear to.



Realist2019 said:


> Wait.. Im confused.. You DEMANDED a tip??!!... And you tossed the food at the customers feet?
> I guess you care about your rating...


No. it was a 7-yrs old boy came to me to claim the food bag. I even didn't get out of the car.

Since I can't mark delivered due to previous false "Contract Violation" charges, I demand to see cash from this boy as I show him my phone that said Cash in hand for your tip. He ran back to his aunt and came back to me to say aunt use credit card and have no cash. So I told him, I'm not going to teach him how to lie in his age. I took my hat off to show him my gray hair. Told me granddaddy don't need to work for living, but Just not hopeful if the future generations are all liars or taught to lie in this early stage of learning.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Small business owner?!? Hahaha, hilarious.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> This time around, there is no Rohit to threaten to deactivate driver or the precious business partner in good food delivery. Only threat is from loved ones to deactivate the silly driver title. I told them we are small business operator and owner, not driver or order takers as it appear to.
> 
> 
> No. it was a 7-yrs old boy came to me to claim the food bag. I even didn't get out of the car.
> ...


the more you try to explain, the worse you look in this situation...maybe just quit while you're behind.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Paladin220 said:


> the more you try to explain, the worse you look in this situation...maybe just quit while you're behind.


PPL don't have cash has no need to lie, just tip with cC. I consider [cash in hand for your tip] is the code to id or proof that I delivered to the right *recipient. I don't need the money to pay any bills. I trust Uncle Sam will take care of everything. I just like the entertainment value, maybe others can share their true experiences as a gig low life.*


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Since I reread the instruction many times and notice it said [Hande to customer] with note I've cash for your tip. So when the kid ran to me toclaim the bag, I ask if he has cash and show him my phone. He has no cash. So No cash, No food.


I do not understand why I need to remind you that you are in the business to pickup food and deliver that food. Just because a customer is either being a dbag or didn't update their delivery description or is trying to scam you to deliver with the cash tip bait doesn't mean you need to be an ahole and with hold the food or keep the order over "principal". This does happen to me once in awhile. I ask the customer and most of the time, they give me something. In the event they don't, do I ask them why it is in the app. In the end, I give them the food. Taking a customer's food because they lied about a tip is wrong and you are in the wrong business if this is how you act. How do you feel the general impression of delivery drivers will now be on this customer when the next driver delivers. Instead of treating someone like crap because you felt you got the short end of the stick, its better for you to maintain your professionalism, complete your task (give them the food) and still stay positive at the door so that maybe they will tip the next driver and not treat them like garbage. You every think of that prospective? People just want their food. Its not all about YOU.



kingcorey321 said:


> Diner puts his hand out for the 4 or 5 big bags. I pull them back.
> Me ( sorry to be blunt ill take the food back to the restaurant its bullshit 100 order no tip )
> So diner its up to you ? Do you want to wait and eat icy cold food ? Or do the proper thing and tip the driver show some respect ?
> He hands me 5 an a attitude . Me i toss the food at his feet walk away.
> Move onto the next order .


This is unprofessional and wrong. Stand your ground if you want to confront but do not use profanity. Do not feel that 3 mile trip from the restaurant to the customer is now worth a hell of a lot more because its a $100 order versus a cheeseburger and fries. It is not up to you to determine a value for the tip. It is the customer. Provide great service at the door and don't be tossing food at customers.

I typically tip very small on the app and give the rest as a cash tip in person. If a driver shows up at my door like an ass because they think that is all I was tipping, they instantly regret it. You picking up the food and delivering it is not how you earn your tip. Its professionalism. Work on it.



RationalMan101 said:


> You're being paid by Uber. If you picked up an order you have to deliver it with or without a tip. Give the customer a low rating.


I've done that. No typically on the no tip situation though. Usually for other reasons.



RationalMan101 said:


> If you picked up the order you have to deliver it, tip or not.


Firmly agree



kingcorey321 said:


> Those contract violations.
> I have 3 of them out of 1700. Its from people scamming .
> Nope the food was never delivered . I snap a pic of every order .
> Diner sometimes beats me to it .
> ...


I have been through this before on other threads. You did it wrong. We all know those areas that are more prone to scamming. Simple. If its a leave at the door, leave it, but let the customer know you will wait and not complete the delivery until they grab it. If they take awhile, I get back out of the car, grab the food, and walk back. In most cases they are watching and will run out. In the cases they are not watching and make it back, I text them and let them know the timer ran out and if they can't grab it, I need to take the food back to the restaurant (I won't. I will mark it no contact and complete). Don't let these people scam you. Do not just take a picture of it, make sure they know that you know they have the order. The app platforms will always side with the customer as you know so you need to do whatever you can to psyc out the customer from claiming they didn't get it.



dmoney155 said:


> Yeah, f. him, enjoy the burger.


Find another gig if you think this is ok



Paladin220 said:


> So, you refused to hand the food to the customer and basically tried to hold it hostage for a cash tip and now you are crying about getting a low rating? You brought this on yourself. If you accept the delivery based on the offer, then deliver the food - it's not that hard.


I mean you could of said this nicer but I still firmly agree.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I do not understand why I need to remind you that you are in the business to pickup food and deliver that food. Just because a customer is either being a dbag or didn't update their delivery description or is trying to scam you to deliver with the cash tip bait doesn't mean you need to be an ahole and with hold the food or keep the order over "principal". This does happen to me once in awhile. I ask the customer and most of the time, they give me something. In the event they don't, do I ask them why it is in the app. In the end, I give them the food. Taking a customer's food because they lied about a tip is wrong and you are in the wrong business if this is how you act. How do you feel the general impression of delivery drivers will now be on this customer when the next driver delivers. Instead of treating someone like crap because you felt you got the short end of the stick, its better for you to maintain your professionalism, complete your task (give them the food) and still stay positive at the door so that maybe they will tip the next driver and not treat them like garbage. You every think of that prospective? People just want their food. Its not all about YOU.
> 
> This is unprofessional and wrong. Stand your ground if you want to confront but do not use profanity. Do not feel that 3 mile trip from the restaurant to the customer is now worth a hell of a lot more because its a $100 order versus a cheeseburger and fries. It is not up to you to determine a value for the tip. It is the customer. Provide great service at the door and don't be tossing food at customers.
> 
> ...


Again explain to me what i did wrong to get this rating and how you would stop them coming ?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Again explain to me what i did wrong to get this rating and how you would stop them coming ?


Just use my previous advice and do the best you can.


----------



## ManWithNotEnoughCats (Dec 18, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> I told a story on here. Months ago .
> The order was about 100 bucks going to a hotel .
> No tip on the order . Zero ! Base pay was 3 and 3 bonuses at the time.I did not know bonus kicked in or i would of declined for 6 and wait min would of been 7 or 8
> I held the food and said you for got to tip . This is 100 worth of food. I said this after the
> ...


Hi, not an Uber driver as of yet though with the way things are looking it very well may occur, point being I'm ignorant in one or more aspects of the job so please correct me, preferably with intellect and perhaps a bit of patience if incorrect or otherwise inconsiderate. That said big food lover, decent person, and pretty good with tips (when I can..)

As an outsider, these are my questions that your post creates in my own mind

1. What is the difference between a $1 (or to be reasonable $10) order and a $100 order? Your picking up a bag, okay perhaps two, or in this case four. It takes an additional 10 seconds at most? Your car does all the work. It doesn't cost you more to deliver a cookie than it does to deliver two roasted turkeys, does it? Is it a percentage thing? Waiting for the order to be finished?

This next part is not a question but rather an anecdote, one I've been part of and many people today are. Everybody wants to be the guy with nice clothes, a nice car, and yeah the dude at the hotel paying for everybody's food. To some people that's literally all life is about, that is to say without that experience, life is worthless to some. You don't know what that guy has been through, how much stuff is on his plate. For all you know his entire effort throughout his whole life is invested in what he wears and what he drives and perhaps that night out on the town he's trying to have, and he might not even really own any of it. For all you know the next morning after checkout time, he goes back to his 1 bedroom home in the middle of a crime-riddled neighborhood with nothing to look forward to but a pile of bills, a kid who hates him that secretly isn't really his, and a chick who's really just doing his best friend while he's at work, perhaps at the same job you are! You just don't know man. Sure, we all have stuff on our plate. Nobody gets a free pass from the undesirable aspects of life. But you, you're supposed to be a professional. Enlightened, even. Act like it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> I've a McD order to deliver. I arrived at the store w/o cell phone signal in the area. 2nd time at the location. Pickup window clerk wasn't nice, said no code, no food. I only remembered the customer's name and 10 items to pick up. So she said, go back to drivethru line and wait in line again. Not for me.
> I suddenly recalled this is McDelivery and went back to car to look up the code, so they gladly handed over food in the bag. App lost signal connection and would advanced beyond slide after arrival, so I pulled into Kroger accross street and use their free guest to get delivery address and direction, I also enter the address into my GPS for direction. I managed arrived at customer's home park 20 minutes ahead of dealine.
> 
> Since I reread the instruction many times and notice it said [Hande to customer] with note I've cash for your tip. So when the kid ran to me toclaim the bag, I ask if he has cash and show him my phone. He has no cash. So No cash, No food.


You can't do that, he paid for the food, if it didn't have a tip in the app you should not have accepted the order, Great way to get deactivated, you must be a slow adult who lacks common sense.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ManWithNotEnoughCats said:


> Hi, not an Uber driver as of yet though with the way things are looking it very well may occur, point being I'm ignorant in one or more aspects of the job so please correct me, preferably with intellect and perhaps a bit of patience if incorrect or otherwise inconsiderate. That said big food lover, decent person, and pretty good with tips (when I can..)
> 
> As an outsider, these are my questions that your post creates in my own mind
> 
> ...


King Corey likes to tell us his tales of being tough, I wouldn't read too much into it. As drivers we hope for a larger tip if it's a larger order but bottom line is I'm accepting the trip before I know how large the order is. If it meets my time, distance expected pay with tip I take it, if it doesn't I don't. Have no idea how large the order is till after I've accepted it. 

Keeping in mind that I have a set formula for what I will accept and won't, I totally understand your anecdote and completely get it, but what I would say is that if you can't afford to tip that day, you probably shouldn't be ordering online. We all have to eat and I don't want to subsidize someone else's baller fantasy. But again, it's real simple for me, if it doesn't meet both a buck a mile and 50 cents a minute, I won't even consider it.


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

The Jax said:


> I have been through this before on other threads. You did it wrong. We all know those areas that are more prone to scamming. Simple. If its a leave at the door, leave it, but let the customer know you will wait and not complete the delivery until they grab it. If they take awhile, I get back out of the car, grab the food, and walk back. In most cases they are watching and will run out. In the cases they are not watching and make it back, I text them and let them know the timer ran out and if they can't grab it, I need to take the food back to the restaurant (I won't. I will mark it no contact and complete). Don't let these people scam you. Do not just take a picture of it, make sure they know that you know they have the order. The app platforms will always side with the customer as you know so you need to do whatever you can to psyc out the customer from claiming they didn't get it.


So now we have customers scamming for free food in this thread now, too? Maybe I should start one about those.

I usually wait for the customer to pick up the food with all the "leave at door" orders (I do UE) where I take pictures of the food at their doors, to make sure it's the right location - usually even when the address is obvious and the pin is spot-on! I've been given a few wrong addresses like this, and with one, I tried leaving and going, and the customer called me, having seen the picture of it at the neighbor's, so after they gave me the correct number, I went back and took it from the neighbor to the correct house next door.

Occasionally I get instructions not to knock or ring the doorbell, so I just leave and go with those. I might also sometimes do this with the first dropoff of a double if the address is obvious, to get the second one to that customer faster.

So now I've learned verifying locations like this can also protect me from these kind of scams! I'm thinking right now how I could scam one of these platforms for free food if I were evil like that (primarily so I know how to counteract it as a driver):

1. Place order. Leave at door. Instructions not to knock, and to please go away quickly because my daughter gets scared of strangers.
2. Watch app to see driver's whereabouts so I know when the food is going to arrive.
3. When the food is close, make sure the lights are off so the driver can't see anyone's home.
4. After the picture is taken, wait and see if the driver goes away. If the driver does so, collect the food, eat it, then report I didn't get it (eat it first so it looks like I waited a while.)
5. If the driver does not go away, text the driver to please go away. If the driver does, eat the food (reheating it if necessary) then report I didn't get it and it was probably sent to some wrong location. If the driver doesn't (the driver would be suspecting exactly this scam), reluctantly collect the food, pay for it, and thumb the driver down for not following the instructions. I can at least rescind any tip I offered to get a driver, making the meal a little cheaper at least.

Giving scammers ideas? Maybe. But it also arms drivers with how such a scam could come about, allowing them to figure out how to counter it. Any ideas on how you could beat such a scam I described?

I've never actually ordered from UE, DD, GH or any other platform (just driven UE) and I have no intent on ever pulling this kind of scam. This was thinking about how I _could get scammed_ as an UE driver, asking for some ideas on how to counter this nowadays. Y'know, so I get paid and stay on the platform. Also get that 94% up to 95% for Gold and above ratings once that next thumb down drops off.


----------



## Archerette1122 (Jan 6, 2022)

ntcindetroit said:


> After I post the story, My rating dropped from 5.0 immediately down to 4.33. On the verge of being deactivated again?
> I'm feeling sick now. A new kind of delivery blue, not flu. How many star did I get to deserve this?
> View attachment 531248


Where do you work?

I’m in San Diego and I don’t have all that I don’t have any except for satisfaction rate,


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Archerette1122 said:


> Where do you work?
> 
> I’m in San Diego and I don’t have all that I don’t have any except for satisfaction rate,


I'm stuck at Detroit Metro right now.

I rarely check rating after I completed over 4000+ live deliveries after one year on DD. But I do check it out occasionally for feedback purpose. Here are some of recent screenshots.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

You guys are gonna make @Seamus post his stats and show you how the big boys do it!!!
After all, he is the Doordash posterboy.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I was usually between 0 and 10% acceptance rate on DD.
However, these past 4-5 days, I don't know why, I have not received a single Walmart offer.
This has resulted in my acceptance rate rising to 40% as of last night.
Anyone else also not getting Walmart orders lately?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> I was usually between 0 and 10% acceptance rate on DD.
> However, these past 4-5 days, I don't know why, I have not received a single Walmart offer.
> This has resulted in my acceptance rate rising to 40% as of last night.
> Anyone else also not getting Walmart orders lately?


*Have not received Walmart orders for a while*, but a lot of Pizza orders with demand to upload a picture of pizza bag in the car.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> View attachment 641164


With only 3% acceptance, one must screen out a lot offers by reasons.

Wondering what's the rules for acceptance? or reasons for a 97% of rejections.

*What's your total lifetime deliveries? 7000+, 700+, 70+ or just 7.*


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

So they asked you to upload the pizza bag picture as a one-time thing, after accepting a pizza order? Or is there some other place in the app where you can do that?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

ntcindetroit said:


> just 7.


Between 3 and 4


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> So they asked you to upload the pizza bag picture as a one-time thing, after accepting a pizza order? Or is there some other place in the app where you can do that?


We'd think the algorithm will ask for proof of (pizza) bag per shift or per day in the app when one accepts the (pizza) delivery offer..


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

ntcindetroit said:


> We'd think the algorithm will ask for proof of (pizza) bag per shift or per day in the app when one accepts the (pizza) delivery offer..


That is extremely annoying and inconvenient


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> After I post the story, My rating dropped from 5.0 immediately down to 4.33. On the verge of being deactivated again?
> I'm feeling sick now. A new kind of delivery blue, not flu. How many star did I get to deserve this?
> View attachment 531248


Where do you see that screen?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I think the suspected frequent "food not delivered" scammers are the ones that Uber puts the PIN requirement at drop-off for.

I used to think customers could opt into it, but lately I've wondered if it's forced upon certain customers by Uber.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I was usually between 0 and 10% acceptance rate on DD.
> However, these past 4-5 days, I don't know why, I have not received a single Walmart offer.
> This has resulted in my acceptance rate rising to 40% as of last night.
> Anyone else also not getting Walmart orders lately?


I haven’t gotten a Walmart on Dash for months now, and loving it!!!

Wish Uber wouldn’t send me any but they do!!!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I think the suspected frequent "food not delivered" scammers are the ones that Uber puts the PIN requirement at drop-off for.
> 
> I used to think customers could opt into it, but lately I've wondered if it's forced upon certain customers by Uber.


I had a woman ask me why she needed to give this pin, and I told her it is something new but thought to myself you have called in so many times that Uber is making sure you got your delivery.

I prefer they did the pin on all of the customers because then it would cut the fraud down…


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I had one last night. The note said hand it to me, cash tip. When I handed it to him he didn’t hand me any cash.


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Seamus said:


> 4.33 rating and 2 contract violations in just 64 trips! You are going at a record setting pace!:roflmao:


RIGHT??!..LMAO!..PICK A NEW GIG MY DUDE !..


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> I've a McD order to deliver. I arrived at the store w/o cell phone signal in the area. 2nd time at the location. Pickup window clerk wasn't nice, said no code, no food. I only remembered the customer's name and 10 items to pick up. So she said, go back to drivethru line and wait in line again. Not for me.
> I suddenly recalled this is McDelivery and went back to car to look up the code, so they gladly handed over food in the bag. App lost signal connection and would advanced beyond slide after arrival, so I pulled into Kroger accross street and use their free guest to get delivery address and direction, I also enter the address into my GPS for direction. I managed arrived at customer's home park 20 minutes ahead of dealine.
> 
> Since I reread the instruction many times and notice it said [Hande to customer] with note I've cash for your tip. So when the kid ran to me toclaim the bag, I ask if he has cash and show him my phone. He has no cash. So No cash, No food.


Haha.

Responding to a post from long ago.

Stop accepting McDonald's offers.

Seems you have a long history with problematic McDonalds offers.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> I've a McD order to deliver. I arrived at the store w/o cell phone signal in the area. 2nd time at the location. Pickup window clerk wasn't nice, said no code, no food. I only remembered the customer's name and 10 items to pick up. So she said, go back to drivethru line and wait in line again. Not for me.
> I suddenly recalled this is McDelivery and went back to car to look up the code, so they gladly handed over food in the bag. App lost signal connection and would advanced beyond slide after arrival, so I pulled into Kroger accross street and use their free guest to get delivery address and direction, I also enter the address into my GPS for direction. I managed arrived at customer's home park 20 minutes ahead of dealine.
> 
> Since I reread the instruction many times and notice it said [Hande to customer] with note I've cash for your tip. So when the kid ran to me toclaim the bag, I ask if he has cash and show him my phone. He has no cash. So No cash, No food.


LOL.

Accepted an unprofitable offer long ago.

Promise of a cash tip.

Were you a newbie or simply naive?

Should have delivered the order cuz...


----------

